# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  IMEI CHECK SERVICES are under MAINTENANCE

## mohamed73

IMEI CHECK SERVICES are under MAINTENANCE for few hours. 
Both services are affected (not working):
1. IPHONE IMEI CHECK 5
2. IPHONE IMEI CHECK 20 
Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience created. 
BR,
Manole

----------


## chaakkir

شكرا لك

----------

